# Javachats nutzen ohne Websites zu betreten



## StPauli (7. Apr 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe mich vor kurzem neu hier angemeldet und habe zu Beginn eine recht simple Frage:
Ist es möglich (mit hilfe eines Programms) Javachats die man normalerweise über Internetseiten betritt (z.B. Knuddels.de (nein,ich nutze diese Seite nicht ;-) ) über Programme zu nutzen?D.h mich über ein bestimmtes Programm direkt mit meinem Nickname/passwort in den Chat einzuloggen und diesen nutzen zu können?

mfg

PS: Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher ob dies hier das geeignete Forum für meinen Beitrag ist.Wenn ich falsch liege bitte ich um Korrektur.


----------



## doctus (7. Apr 2007)

ich hab mir das mal angesehen. beim betreten des chats öffnet sich bei mir sofort die javaconsole. demnach ist der chat über ein applet eingebunden. mit den entsprechenden quellcodes kann man das ganze dann in eine applikation umschreiben.

die frage ist nur, wie einfach man da an die codes rankommt. wenn du die class-dateien hast, kannst du nen decompiler benutzen.

lg doctus


----------



## AlArenal (7. Apr 2007)

In der Regel sehen die Nutzungsbedingungen keine Anbindung externer Anwendungen vor. Wer dennoch welche nutzt macht sich u.U. strafbar.

Chats sind eh öde.


----------



## StPauli (8. Apr 2007)

Okay danke für die Antworten!


----------

